# Mexico Elite Hockey League



## otthockeyfan

The mexico elite hockey league is a semi pro league that is set to start in 2010.As of now there is one team set and ready to go and that is mexico city.The league will have a min of 4 teams and a max of 6 teams when the 2010 season gets under way in 2010.As of now the league is reviewing 2 other applactions.


----------



## CaliCash

Wow....I can only imagine how bad the ice will be!


----------



## TheRealKovalchuk*

otthockeyfan said:


> The mexico elite hockey league is a semi pro league that is set to start in 2010.As of now there is one team set and ready to go and that is mexico city.The league will have a min of 4 teams and a max of 6 teams* when the 2010 season gets under way in 2010.*As of now the league is reviewing 2 other applactions.


----------



## EbencoyE

CaliCash said:


> Wow....I can only imagine how bad the ice will be!




Most likely better than the MSG's.


----------



## mazmin

I can't see many Mexican's wanting to play or watch hockey. And I happen to know quite a few of them.

This will be a waste of time and NRG..


----------



## EagleBelfour

EbencoyE said:


> Most likely better than the MSG's.




Good one.

I wonder how good this league could be. I hope some decent hockey will be played and that it will gain some popularity.


----------



## Shootmaster_44

mazmin said:


> I can't see many Mexican's wanting to play or watch hockey. And I happen to know quite a few of them.
> 
> This will be a waste of time and NRG..




Seems to me they have a competitive national team and junior team, at least at the Division 3 level. Also seems to me their national team plays a pre-season tour of the Central Hockey League every year. In fact, I'm pretty sure they've won a fair share of those games.

Really, I don't see how this is a bad thing. At the very least if they put teams in the resort cities of Cancun and Mazatlan, there will be enough Canadian and American tourists that might check out a game, that they can be successful. However, I don't think finances is the main reason for this. I think the main reason for creating this league is to further develop Mexican hockey. I'd be willing to guess that within 10 years of this league starting, at least one player will be drafted into the NHL.


----------



## halfofwhat

mazmin said:


> I can't see many Mexican's wanting to play or watch hockey. And I happen to know quite a few of them.
> 
> This will be a waste of time and NRG..




that's probably the lamest comment i've ever read on these boards.


----------



## Devs

Shootmaster_44 said:


> Seems to me they have a competitive national team and junior team, at least at the Division 3 level. Also seems to me their national team plays a pre-season tour of the Central Hockey League every year. In fact, I'm pretty sure they've won a fair share of those games.
> 
> Really, I don't see how this is a bad thing. At the very least if they put teams in the resort cities of Cancun and Mazatlan, there will be enough Canadian and American tourists that might check out a game, that they can be successful. However, I don't think finances is the main reason for this. I think the main reason for creating this league is to further develop Mexican hockey. I'd be willing to guess that within 10 years of this league starting, *at least one player will be drafted into the NHL.*




Scott Gomez has you halfway there.

I think hockey in Mexico is great. It grows the game and introduces a sport to a fanbase that can be the very definition of rabid.


----------



## Shootmaster_44

Devs said:


> Scott Gomez has you halfway there.
> 
> I think hockey in Mexico is great. It grows the game and introduces a sport to a fanbase that can be the very definition of rabid.




You're right about Gomez, but I was meaning out of this league. By 2020, someone will have been drafted from the Mexican Elite League. I wonder if in the twilight of his career Scott Gomez would consider playing down there? If for no other reason than to create a bit of hype surrounding the league. Isn't that the same reason he went to Alaska during the lockout?


----------



## Intern

Shootmaster_44 said:


> Seems to me they have a competitive national team and junior team, at least at the Division 3 level. Also seems to me their national team plays a pre-season tour of the Central Hockey League every year. In fact, I'm pretty sure they've won a fair share of those games.
> 
> Really, I don't see how this is a bad thing. At the very least if they put teams in the resort cities of Cancun and Mazatlan, there will be enough Canadian and American tourists that might check out a game, that they can be successful. However, I don't think finances is the main reason for this. I think the main reason for creating this league is to further develop Mexican hockey. I'd be willing to guess that within 10 years of this league starting, at least one player will be drafted into the NHL.




I'm pretty sure they made that tour once, losing one game 14-0 and another by a similar margin, though they managed to score once.


----------



## Jazz

The *Mexican national team* played the *Plymouth Whalers* of the Ontario Hockey League last summer and lost 12-0.

More details here: http://forums.internationalhockey.net/showthread.php?t=3417


----------



## Devs

Shootmaster_44 said:


> Isn't that the same reason he went to Alaska during the lockout?




He's from Anchorage, Alaska, and the closest he's ever been able to play close to home was Tri-City in the WHL. He played out there to be close to his family and to stay in shape during the lockout.

I think you're being generous by saying that a kid will be drafted out of this league by 2020. If a player is good enough to be drafted into the NHL, I think they would be better served by playing major juniors. The quality of play will need to be markedly improved across the league before it is competative enough for a player to stay there and still be drafted.


----------



## EbencoyE

mazmin said:


> I can't see many Mexican's wanting to play or watch hockey.




Not at this moment in time maybe.

But that's why you have to have initiative. Doesn't hurt to try. Atleast it appears the people working for Mexican hockey are actually TRYING to grow the game. That's more than USA Hockey does.

I think this is a good idea. When the World Championships (Div. III) were held in Mexico, there was a lot of excitement and enthusiasm for the sport. The atmosphere was soccer-like and incredible and Mexico's own hockey culture was starting to grow.

And I'd trust the judgement of those behind this project that actually live and work in the area than someone from Winnipeg. Even if he does "happen to know quite a few" Mexicans.


----------



## PanniniClaus

mazmin said:


> I can't see many Mexican's wanting to play or watch hockey. And I happen to know quite a few of them.
> 
> This will be a waste of time and NRG..




That is some damn scientific research.


----------



## LeafErikson

I can see Mexicans liking the game, but I think it has a snowballs chance in hell of ever competing with football, or baseball in that country. I could be wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## P-M Bouchard

Link Gaetz and Igor Majesky(Ivans brother) have played in Mexico.
www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/leagues/seasons/teams/0008421996.html


----------



## BRONX_MADNESS*

there are good athletes everywhere, sure mexico can develop talent but it's not likely to happen till well past 2020 b/c of all the popularity/interest in soccer


----------



## BraveSirRobin

That's great to hear! The Mexican team seems to do pretty well, and from what I've heard there's several Mexican fans who travel to Laredo to watch the Bucks play and there were some other Mexican fans that would do the same thing when the El Paso Buzzards played. The sport will never surpass soccer in popularity, but it doesn't need to for it to succeed.


----------



## Michael Morbid

If someone gets a hat trick will they throw sombreros on the ice?


----------



## otthockeyfan

BRONX_MADNESS said:


> there are good athletes everywhere, sure mexico can develop talent but it's not likely to happen till well past 2020 b/c of all the popularity/interest in soccer




Most of the players will come from north america and europe.Players will get paid better then some pro team pay.


----------



## TXslapshot

I believe Monterrey is also close to ready to fielding a team. They tried to talk the CHL into adding a team called the Monterrey Toros but failed, now the Toros are a competetive mens team, mainly consisting of canadians working in Mty as well as some mexicans that are catching on to the game. Every tournament ive played in Monterrey was nuts, good lookin crowds for the games, good lookin women in the crowds and good bars for afterwards.


----------



## Hollywood3

The Central League has loads of Mexican fans and arranged exhibition games between CHL teams and Team Mexico.


----------



## Baby Nilsson

I met a mexican man in Puerto Vallarta who was a fan of Gretzky and the Oilers back in the 80's, so at least we know some of them watch the NHL  

Also, there was a show that included some sort of fireball hockey in which they played with a ball it on fire. Very cool stuff, some of those guys could really dangle .. not sure if it was a real sport but at least I think it is a twist on an aztec game. 

So given their history I think maybe hockey can have some success in Mexico.


----------



## Boom Boom Bear

This is such a totally cool idea, I'm really glad to see the sport spread into Mexico. 

The CHL should explore the possibilty of franchise start-ups in border towns, they'd make history if it could stick.


----------



## TXslapshot

> The CHL should explore the possibilty of franchise start-ups in border towns, they'd make history if it could stick.




Border towns in Mexico are really sloppy and corrupt. As you get deeper into the country the cities become more pleasent with the exception of Mexico City IMPO. So teams in border towns would be tough to keep alive but a team in say Monterrey would be great because it is so americanized and a really nice place to travel and enjoy, therefore fans could go for more than a hockey game. Now for teams in the CHL already in border towns in the US the Laredo Bucks and Rio Grande Valley Killer Bees are both near mexico, I know the Bees arena is literally two minutes away from the mexican border. (great for a hockey game then cheap margaritas and some sketchy tacos)

oh and Laredos been around for i think 5-6 years and RGV 3-4 years


----------



## Boom Boom Bear

TXslapshot said:


> Border towns in Mexico are really sloppy and corrupt. As you get deeper into the country the cities become more pleasent with the exception of Mexico City IMPO. So teams in border towns would be tough to keep alive but a team in say Monterrey would be great because it is so americanized and a really nice place to travel and enjoy, therefore fans could go for more than a hockey game. Now for teams in the CHL already in border towns in the US the Laredo Bucks and Rio Grande Valley Killer Bees are both near mexico, I know the Bees arena is literally two minutes away from the mexican border. (great for a hockey game then cheap margaritas and some sketchy tacos)
> 
> oh and Laredos been around for i think 5-6 years and RGV 3-4 years




Yeah, I was kind of thinking of Monterrey as a border town, but I guess it's far enough into Mexico. It would seem a good spot for a CHL team: big enough, wealthy enough, close enough to the heart of CHL country. Tijuana would be an interesting spot, too, but I don't know which league could accomodate a franchise there. I can't imagine an American minor pro league being able to integrate a team as far away as Mexico City.


----------



## vivianmb

whats the pay gonna be?


----------



## TXslapshot

pretty sure if the expansion did happen they'd get close to the same pay as the CHL. About $400 american a week, plus most of the needs payed for.


----------



## Captain27

besides Scott Gomez, Raffi Torres is also Mexican (Mexico City)...


----------



## VanIslander

Make it an International League and tap into some border rivalries!

*San Diego*, CA (1.2 million people) vs. *Tijuana*, MX (1.4 million)
*El Paso*, TX (730,000) vs. *Juarez* (1.5 million)

Maybe even Laredo (200,000) vs. Nuevo Laredo (350,000) 

Add a big American city like Houston to the Mexico City entry and voila! a 6-team league!


----------



## vivianmb

Captain27 said:


> besides Scott Gomez, Raffi Torres is also Mexican (Mexico City)...





torres was born in toronto.


----------



## VanIslander

Manny Fernandez's faher was Spanish.


----------



## DucksWon'07

Shootmaster_44 said:


> Seems to me they have a competitive national team and junior team, at least at the Division 3 level. Also seems to me their national team plays a pre-season tour of the Central Hockey League every year. In fact, I'm pretty sure they've won a fair share of those games.
> 
> Really, I don't see how this is a bad thing. At the very least if they put teams in the resort cities of Cancun and Mazatlan, there will be enough Canadian and American tourists that might check out a game, that they can be successful. However, I don't think finances is the main reason for this. I think the main reason for creating this league is to further develop Mexican hockey. I'd be willing to guess that within 10 years of this league starting, *at least one player will be drafted into the NHL.*




Like we really need more Mexicans coming over the boarder.

Sorry that was bad.

But this would be really cool.


----------



## Injektilo

Devs said:


> a fanbase that can be the very definition of rabid.






Are you sure you know what "rabid" means?


----------



## Granlund2Pulkkinen*

I can see the divisions as such

Enchelada Division
Sopapilla Division
Tortilla Division
Taco Division
Epinada Division
Burrito Division

Divided into the Traditional Mexican Confrence and the Amexican Confrence


----------



## The Korean*

Finnerican said:


> I can see the divisions as such
> 
> Enchelada Division
> Sopapilla Division
> Tortilla Division
> Taco Division
> Epinada Division
> Burrito Division
> 
> Divided into the Traditional Mexican Confrence and the Amexican Confrence







Seriously though, will Hockey be successful in less than well-to-do country like Mexico?


----------



## JR#9*

Maybe the league will make it into NHL2011


----------



## EbencoyE

Baby Nilsson said:


> I met a mexican man in Puerto Vallarta who was a fan of Gretzky and the Oilers back in the 80's, so at least we know some of them watch the NHL




USED to watch the NHL. Mexicans could only get the NHL on ESPN. But the NHL is no longer shown on ESPN so therefore its impossible to get the games on TV down there.

I travel to Mexico sometimes, and back when the NHL was on ESPN I would often see Mexican hockey fans in sports bars catching a game on TV.


----------



## BraveSirRobin

EbencoyE said:


> USED to watch the NHL. Mexicans could only get the NHL on ESPN. But the NHL is no longer shown on ESPN so therefore its impossible to get the games on TV down there.
> 
> I travel to Mexico sometimes, and back when the NHL was on ESPN I would often see Mexican hockey fans in sports bars catching a game on TV.




Interesting story, at one Long Beach Ice Dogs game I attended back a few years ago, there was this family of about six or seven from Mexicali. They were big hockey fans, and one of them even had a Mexico national jersey on. Fun people to sit near, they were loud.


----------



## Ti-girl

When I was living in Mexico the Mexicans were quite interested in hockey. I had some video on my laptop and showed it to them. Then when I was playing fastball I got number "99" because "Wayne Gretzky...el mejor...great one"


----------



## Headcoach

*You could be wrong...You are dead wrong!*



LeafErikson said:


> I can see Mexicans liking the game, but I think it has a snowballs chance in hell of ever competing with football, or baseball in that country. I could be wrong, but I doubt it.




"I could be wrong!"...you say. You are dead wrong, my friend. However, it's ok to be wrong, don't feel bad, we all make mistakes, that's part of being human.

I am Hispanic and I have been playing and coaching hockey now for over thirty years. Probably longer than you were born.

Plus, I had the good fortune on going to Mexico, where I helped jump start there youth program from 1993 to 1996. I built a youth program from 100 kids to over 900 kids in just under two years, "in the land of Soccer" I might add.

Today they have over 5 to 6 rinks around the country with the majority of the rinks in Mexico City. As for the other comments that I have read in this posting about the condition of the ice, most of the rinks are indoors and have a roof over head, just link the ones in California. Plus, they also have a machine called a Zamboni to resurface the ice, just like they do in other rinks. Imagine that. 

As for the pro-league. It's coming! The Scorpions in the CHL has just signed a Mexican hockey player to play for their team. He was a leading scorer on a junior team last year and his skating and balance is up there with NHL players. It's just a matter of time. This players name is Brian Baxter Arroyo Lopez

He is just one of hundreds of players that are currently playing in Mexico. He's just one that got away. All he's doing is setting an example for kids to follow.

Headcoach


----------



## mexicohockey

As a resident in Mexico it is pretty difficult to imagine a pro (or even semi-pro) league here. Yes, they have a couple of rinks as well as a considerable number of (young) players.
But a league with only four teams is in IMHO not the best way to get things started. Either you have a pretty short season or the same opponents over and over again.
The most important thing will be bringing back hockey coverage back to the screens here, you might very well understand how much we are suffering with zero pictures. Next step could be bringing an exhibition game (or regular season) to Mexico City. Coyotes vs. Panthers played here might be easier than that experiment in London. When the NFL held a game between the 49ers and the Arizona Cardinals here it attracted more than 100k spectators, the largest attendance in league history. I believe, with appropriate marketing you could sell at least 5000 tickets.
Add another friendly game (or a series around the country) between the Mexican Ntl Team and say a "University All Star Team" or something similar, preferably consisting of ethnic latinos, this might be a smart start. But a league out of the blue? Difficult task, IMHO


----------



## james bond

Yes, I recall that the NFL game went very well in Mexico. Maybe the NHL could give something like that a try, you never know.


----------



## Headcoach

mexicohockey said:


> As a resident in Mexico it is pretty difficult to imagine a pro (or even semi-pro) league here. Yes, they have a couple of rinks as well as a considerable number of (young) players.
> But a league with only four teams is in IMHO not the best way to get things started. Either you have a pretty short season or the same opponents over and over again.
> The most important thing will be bringing back hockey coverage back to the screens here, you might very well understand how much we are suffering with zero pictures. Next step could be bringing an exhibition game (or regular season) to Mexico City. Coyotes vs. Panthers played here might be easier than that experiment in London. When the NFL held a game between the 49ers and the Arizona Cardinals here it attracted more than 100k spectators, the largest attendance in league history. I believe, with appropriate marketing you could sell at least 5000 tickets.
> Add another friendly game (or a series around the country) between the Mexican Ntl Team and say a "University All Star Team" or something similar, preferably consisting of ethnic latinos, this might be a smart start. But a league out of the blue? Difficult task, IMHO




I take it that you play hockey in Mexico? How many years have you been playing? As you might know, there are several rinks in Mexico City DF. However, they all belong to Televisa. If you are not a member of those rinks, you will not be able to participate in any tournament hockey in Mexico.

When I was in Mexico, back in 1993 to 1995, Daniel Gendrone and I built a program in Mexico at a rink called Sportica. It was located in Bosques de las Palmas, very close to Colegio Peterson.

Now it is a grocery store. Back then, if the the finest rink on the continent. Better than rinks you will find in Canada or in the USA.

We built a youth program with over 900 kids. I would bet you that the majority of the kids that are playing on the national team today, were trained at our ice rink at Sportica.

The main problem with hockey in Mexico, is the backward thinking that the federation has. They want to control hockey in Mexico and that is fine, they just need to control it at there level, not at the grass roots level.

What do I mean by that? They should promote the sport at all facilties, not just the Televisa rinks and they should have all the kids register with the federation and have the kids pay an annual due, just like they do here in the USA. All kids that play competitive hockey here in the USA has to pay around $35.00 to USA Hockey if they want to play here in the US.

What does this pay for? It pays for insurance, in case the kid get hurt and it pays for other administrative fees to help run the national office. This is where the national office gets a lot of there funding.

Now, if the sport is to grow in Mexico, the federation will have to change the way they think. Instead of trying to get a years wage from one person, it's better to get a small wage from more people and make more money than trying to get it all from just one person. This is how they think!

In order to have a pro-league in Mexico, you first have to have the number of kids to make it work, both as players and as a support base. Once you have about 5000 kids playing nation wide, then you can start thinking about starting a league for the kids to shoot for. But first you need to have a base to select from.

Yes, there are some kids in Mexcio, Canada and the USA that play hockey and have a Hispanic last name....this is all fine and well. But a handful of kids will not get you a pro-league. 

Now this is for you Mr. Alfonso Gomez Haro. If you would like for me to help you, I will. I would be more than happy to come down there and help you build a national program. You know that I can do it because I have done it in the past for a private rink. You know that I know what I am doing because you saw me build that program to 950 kids. If you want me to do this for you at all your rinks...all's you have to do is ask me and I'm on the next plane down there. I could have over 900 kids playing in all your rinks in just under two years. 

Will he write? Stay tune!

Headcoach


----------



## mckly

i'm not so sure about this. but mexicans do love sports!


----------



## Headcoach

mckly said:


> i'm not so sure about this. but mexicans do love sports!




Well, lets look at it this way......

Why do people (non-hockey fans) like going to hockey games? (jeopordy song goes here.)

The majority of those non-knowing the game fans like to go to hockey games to watch the fighting!

And which nationality like to do a lot of fighting? That's right....Mexicans!

So why not have the greatest sport in the world for them...Fighting and scoring goals.

Headcoach


----------



## mckly

i like your logic


----------



## torero

Finnerican said:


> I can see the divisions as such
> 
> Enchelada Division
> Sopapilla Division
> Tortilla Division
> Taco Division
> Epinada Division
> Burrito Division
> 
> Divided into the Traditional Mexican Confrence and the Amexican Confrence




Man, you forgot the most important meaning :

Tequila Division
Mescal Division 

Unforgivable.

Yet i would be very positive on mexican teams. 

They have no less reasons to have a team than San JosÃ©, Annaheim or Carolina.

Then, no need of having mexican players ... look at German teams, depending on the teams, more than 70% of players are AHL'ers (Canadians ).

I believe that the penetration power of hockey is strongly underestimated. It is a sport of action, where things take place. (i am european so played soccer being youg = 60% of youngs ... i love soccer. but soccer games can be quite boring while hockey games are much less boring.) it is the new sport of Arena, type of modern gladiators. i am convinced that in 50 Years the whole world will play hockey.

i know it sounds crazy but ... i am convinced.

i am from geneva, we have no natural ice. We had a small team playing in 3rd swiss ligue. they started to play better, went up to 2nd league, then went up to 1st league. Now it is almost full, childrens play in the street hockey ... (in line rollers) and tennis ball of course. and number of clubs in the city multiplied by 4, all teams of young people are full and they will build other ice 
even in winter some places in the center of the city are transformed into skating plces !!! never seeen that. 

week products follow fashion
strong products make the fashion ... hockey is a strong product


----------



## Ribban

I've been waiting for this!

They seem to be doing it right too, 4-6 teams to start out with and careful reviews of each team before opening the doors to play. Although Mexico has poverty, there are tons of wealthy people in Mexico, and in Mexico City you have a population of about 10 miliion confirmed, so surely there will be one or two hockey die hards there.

If hockey takes off anything like American Football has done in terms of popularity, they will have a problem with ice time like we've never seen North of the border.

I wonder which other cities they are looking at... I figured at least one tourist town, like Cancun, would be in the plans.


----------



## Headcoach

*Take a look at this*



Ribban said:


> I've been waiting for this!
> 
> They seem to be doing it right too, 4-6 teams to start out with and careful reviews of each team before opening the doors to play. Although Mexico has poverty, there are tons of wealthy people in Mexico, and in Mexico City you have a population of about 10 miliion confirmed, so surely there will be one or two hockey die hards there.
> 
> If hockey takes off anything like American Football has done in terms of popularity, they will have a problem with ice time like we've never seen North of the border.
> 
> I wonder which other cities they are looking at... I figured at least one tourist town, like Cancun, would be in the plans.





Ya, well, take a look at this...
http://www.mexicohockey.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=393


Headcoach


----------



## Ribban

I wonder which Canadian Network will buy the rights to this league. 

I was thinking that it would be CSN at first, but I discovered that CBC is having holes in their programming and had to resort to broadcast news and shows, so maybe they'll look at this as an opportunity to correct their unfortunate situation and get rid of The National and Heartland.


----------



## MEXICAN PLAYER

*Mexican player in pro training camp.*



DontGoInThere said:


> That's great to hear! The Mexican team seems to do pretty well, and from what I've heard there's several Mexican fans who travel to Laredo to watch the Bucks play and there were some other Mexican fans that would do the same thing when the El Paso Buzzards played. The sport will never surpass soccer in popularity, but it doesn't need to for it to succeed.



,,

Just to let you all know that there is talent for ice hockey in Mexico. There are kids playing ice hockey now that could have a shot in the NHL in the future as I did with the El Paso Buzzards. I actually went to the El Paso Buzzards training camp and was practicing with the team the whole season, too bad that the team does not exist anymore. But again there is talent in Mexico and having a pro team could be a big possibility.


----------



## mexicoelitehockey

Good Morning everyone

We thought it was time we came an answered all of your questions.

1)The mexican elite hockey league will start in nov 2011.We do not want to rush into things.There are to many fly by night leagues that are well not all that solid.

2)There have been rumors going around about a national league.To clear things up that is not us.This other league is some going big time right off the bat.We are not we will start with 4 teams and after 2 years expand.

3)Can mexico support 2 league that i guess is the big question.We feel it can as we will be after defferent players and run out league more like a sr a league.

4)As of now we have 2 teams set to join cancun & mazatlan.

5)As for going up aginst baseball/football.We have no plans to compete with them at all.We don't want to turn into a league that people can' afford to go to.We want to be a very cheap event for familys to go tur ticket prices are $10.00 for any seat in the arena.

6)Each team will have a salary cap of $10,000 per week.Its up to each team how much they want to pay there players.On the avg top line players will get paid a good amount while third line will get much less.

7)In our first year teams will play a 24 game schedule.

If anyone has any other questions please as away.Or email us at mexicoelitehockey@gmaill.com


----------



## Ribban

mexicoelitehockey said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> We thought it was time we came an answered all of your questions.
> 
> 1)The mexican elite hockey league will start in nov 2011.We do not want to rush into things.There are to many fly by night leagues that are well not all that solid.
> 
> 2)There have been rumors going around about a national league.To clear things up that is not us.This other league is some going big time right off the bat.We are not we will start with 4 teams and after 2 years expand.
> 
> 3)Can mexico support 2 league that i guess is the big question.We feel it can as we will be after defferent players and run out league more like a sr a league.
> 
> 4)As of now we have 2 teams set to join cancun & mazatlan.
> 
> 5)As for going up aginst baseball/football.We have no plans to compete with them at all.We don't want to turn into a league that people can' afford to go to.We want to be a very cheap event for familys to go tur ticket prices are $10.00 for any seat in the arena.
> 
> 6)Each team will have a salary cap of $10,000 per week.Its up to each team how much they want to pay there players.On the avg top line players will get paid a good amount while third line will get much less.
> 
> 7)In our first year teams will play a 24 game schedule.
> 
> If anyone has any other questions please as away.Or email us at mexicoelitehockey@gmaill.com





1. Will there be any broadcasts of the games? Maybe webcasts?
2. During what time of the year will the season run?
3. Will foreigners be allowed to play, and will there be a cap on the number of internationals per team?
4. Is the league going to play IIHF rules or according to NA rules... or are you establishing any unique ideas specific to your league?


----------



## mexicoelitehockey

Ribban said:


> 1. Will there be any broadcasts of the games? Maybe webcasts?
> 2. During what time of the year will the season run?
> 3. Will foreigners be allowed to play, and will there be a cap on the number of internationals per team?
> 4. Is the league going to play IIHF rules or according to NA rules... or are you establishing any unique ideas specific to your league?




1)We will be broadcasting all games free of charge on our web site.

2)Yes foreiners will be allowed to play.

2a)There is a cap of 8 non mexican decent players.

2b)Players Who are of mexican decent do not count vs the cap.What this means a player born in canada or the states but has a grandma or grand father that was born in mexicao.Well this player will be seen of mexican decent.

3)We will be going by na american rules for the kost part.However we will be goign with no touch iceing.


----------



## YogiCanucks

Shootmaster_44 said:


> You're right about Gomez, but I was meaning out of this league. By 2020, someone will have been drafted from the Mexican Elite League. I wonder if in the twilight of his career Scott Gomez would consider playing down there? If for no other reason than to create a bit of hype surrounding the league. Isn't that the same reason he went to Alaska during the lockout?




David Beckham the hockey version?


----------



## beowulf

Interesting would need a team close to the resorts so all the Canadians that go down there for vacation could catch a game or two!!!


----------



## MSL26

Maybe Dan Cloutier could actually win a team a hockey game in this league...lol

Seriously though, I never thought I'd hear Mexico getting a hockey league...actually kinda cool.


----------



## VanIslander

As a Canadian tourist I'd plan my holiday around some hot kick-back vacationing in Mexico accompanied by some cool sombrero and cerveza action at the ice hockey rink


----------



## Ribban

mexicoelitehockey said:


> 1)We will be broadcasting all games free of charge on our web site.
> 
> 2)Yes foreiners will be allowed to play.
> 
> 2a)There is a cap of 8 non mexican decent players.
> 
> 2b)Players Who are of mexican decent do not count vs the cap.What this means a player born in canada or the states but has a grandma or grand father that was born in mexicao.Well this player will be seen of mexican decent.
> 
> 3)We will be going by na american rules for the kost part.However we will be goign with no touch iceing.




This will be awesome! Thansk for the reply. I'm really looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## Headcoach

mexicoelitehockey said:


> 4)As of now we have 2 teams set to join cancun & mazatlan.




How can you have two teams from Cancun and Mazatlan when there are no ice rinks within those two cities?


Head coach


----------



## mcorrea5684

Headcoach said:


> How can you have two teams from Cancun and Mazatlan when there are no ice rinks within those two cities?
> 
> 
> Head coach




I agree with Headcoach. There are no rinks whatsoever in Cancun and Mazatlan. However, Culiacan (which is in the same state as Mazatlan and is about three hours away by bus) recently opened a rink.

Regarding Cancun, the closest rink is in Villahermosa (which is 13 hours away by bus).


----------



## Ribban

mcorrea5684 said:


> I agree with Headcoach. There are no rinks whatsoever in Cancun and Mazatlan. However, Culiacan (which is in the same state as Mazatlan and is about three hours away by bus) recently opened a rink.
> 
> Regarding Cancun, the closest rink is in Villahermosa (which is 13 hours away by bus).




Hmmm... I don't know about this. When I was in Cancun... oh damn.... in 1992 or so, I went to see a Vegas show called "Fire on Ice" there. Sure it wasn't a hockey rink, but they certainly had a sheet of ice, so building some boards around whatever they had shouldn't be all that hard, and I believe the total crowd was about 1,500 people, which I would think isn't too shaby for starters... I couldn't tell you where in the city I was though, but I know it was a short cab trip from a club named Bananas (downtown), where we had our "warm-up."


----------



## Anisimovs AK

i wonder aloud if there is any more info about this


----------



## Ti-girl

mcorrea5684 said:


> I agree with Headcoach. There are no rinks whatsoever in Cancun and Mazatlan. However, Culiacan (which is in the same state as Mazatlan and is about three hours away by bus) recently opened a rink.
> 
> Regarding Cancun, the closest rink is in Villahermosa (which is 13 hours away by bus).




Merida now has a rink.


----------



## Headcoach

Ribban said:


> Hmmm... I don't know about this. When I was in Cancun... oh damn.... in 1992 or so, I went to see a Vegas show called "Fire on Ice" there. Sure it wasn't a hockey rink, but they certainly had a sheet of ice, so building some boards around whatever they had shouldn't be all that hard, and I believe the total crowd was about 1,500 people, which I would think isn't too shaby for starters... I couldn't tell you where in the city I was though, but I know it was a short cab trip from a club named Bananas (downtown), where we had our "warm-up."




Well, there are Vegas clubs that travel all around the country and world with their own equipment, bords and all. It's not that hard to put up a temp sheet of ice in any building you want. Hell, when I got to Scottsdale, Holiday on Ice, had a 50' x 50' sheet of practice ice in an airplane hanger. Where the temperature was 115 degrees outside.

Head Coach


----------



## The Viking Fury

Pretty sweet. As far as viewing goes, hockey is very similar to soccer (my two favorite sports) so I think audience will be fine. But playing requires money for equipment and such, so getting young kids to start playing may take some time. 

I think one of the main reasons why soccer is so popular everywhere is because to play all you really need is a ball.


----------



## Headcoach

The Viking Fury said:


> Pretty sweet. As far as viewing goes, hockey is very similar to soccer (my two favorite sports) so I think audience will be fine. But playing requires money for equipment and such, so getting young kids to start playing may take some time.
> 
> I think one of the main reasons why soccer is so popular everywhere is because to play all you really need is a ball.





I'm not so sure about that my Viking friend! I had the opportunity to build a large program in Mexico City back in 1993 with Daniel Gendron and we built a small program from 100 kids to over 900 kids in under two years...in the land of Soccer.

Head coach


----------



## The Viking Fury

That's awesome. I was just speculating, as the money factor is what is usually cited when it comes to hockey being unpopular in other countries.


----------



## Headcoach

The Viking Fury said:


> That's awesome. I was just speculating, as the money factor is what is usually cited when it comes to hockey being unpopular in other countries.




Well, you have a point there. One of the things that we did in Mexico, was that we had an owner that could think outside the box. He allowed us to spend his money and invest in "Players Kits". It was a complete kit with all of the equipment except, a cup, mouth guard, skates and neck guard.

Then we rented the kit for $20.00 USD a month. When the player finished his basic class, the player could purchase the equipment or they could return it.

By having a players kit, it kind of takes the excuses away. Here's what you do....
Have a 1 hour class and call it..."Intro to Hockey"

Then let the kid use the equipment for free. Then allow the kid and his parents to try out this "Intro to Hockey" for free, for two weeks. After two weeks, the kid loves it and the parents and kids are hooked.

Then move them into a learn to play hockey program that cost about $225.00 USD for 13 weeks. I call it a "Practice and Play". (1 practice and 1 game each week)

Then offer them an incentive program. For every kid you bring in, you get 10 to 20 % off on your class, up to 10 kids (10%) 5 Kids (20%)

Plus, in order to make all of this work, you will need a master plan to throw all of this together and make it work. But this info, will cost you!

Head coach


----------



## pedrochapala

it would still be affordable only to the rich but there are lots of those in guadalajara.
my tacks were over $200cdn several years ago. i would imagine that a pair of good skates in guad would cost over $400 and since the kid grows that would have to be spent every year or 2-no?
i talked to a 20 something guy who was in the hockey programme here when he was a kid. apparently the programme ended because the coaches could not stop the kids from fighting. obviously not good coaches.


----------



## Headcoach

pedrochapala said:


> it would still be affordable only to the rich but there are lots of those in guadalajara.
> my tacks were over $200cdn several years ago. i would imagine that a pair of good skates in guad would cost over $400 and since the kid grows that would have to be spent every year or 2-no?
> i talked to a 20 something guy who was in the hockey programme here when he was a kid. apparently the programme ended because the coaches could not stop the kids from fighting. obviously not good coaches.




But, is the rink still there in Guadalajara and is it operating?

Head coach


----------



## tinyzombies

I've watched NHL games broadcast in Spanish while in Mexico and it sounds great. I think the NHL has a chance to gain fans wherever they go. Hockey is a great game. Just ask the guys down at the British pub. Hockey is catching on like wildfire in the UK. They've started to make forays into China as well.


----------



## Headcoach

LeafRefereeeeeees said:


> I've watched NHL games broadcast in Spanish while in Mexico and it sounds great. I think the NHL has a chance to gain fans wherever they go. Hockey is a great game. Just ask the guys down at the British pub. Hockey is catching on like wildfire in the UK. They've started to make forays into China as well.




Not to be an a** but, you are not telling us anything new. If you would like to catch up to the rest of us, you can go here: http://forums.internationalhockey.net/

Head Coach


----------



## pedrochapala

i posted about iceland in guad on my thread-yes it's there still


----------



## Headcoach

pedrochapala said:


> i posted about iceland in guad on my thread-yes it's there still





Can you see if they have a web site for their rink? If so, can you post it here.

Thanks
Head coach


----------



## sbkbghockey

This sounds like a good idea! Growing the sport in Mexico would be a good idea. Having more fans could maybe encourage the NHL to broadcast more games on a national sports channel (like ESPN again). Also after the Mexican league gets established it would be cool to have a North American Cup tournament with teams from Canada, the US, and Mexico!

also, I can't find any more info on the internet on this, does anyone have further links or info on this league?


----------



## CorpseFX

mazmin said:


> I can't see many Mexican's wanting to play or watch hockey. And I happen to know quite a few of them.
> 
> This will be a waste of time and NRG..




you could say the same exact thing about most white people under the 49th parallel. if it wasnt for a National Hockey Welfare System, most of the teams would be in the gutter.

growing the game depends on getting kids cheap ice time. not just selling the circus.


----------



## pedrochapala

mi mexican amigos that come to mi casa are absolutely facinated when they see my equipment and pics. a lot of them know more about the game than some of you think.
a peewee or bantam[?] team from guadalajara has made the annual treck to quebec city for a number of years. forget cheap ice-this is not a poor kids game here or even middle class. it's for rich kids only. think of the cost of equipment too.


----------



## Chuck Downie

Any growth of the sport is positive. Doesn't Mexico have a U-20 WJC Pool D or C entry?


----------



## torero

LeafErikson said:


> I can see Mexicans liking the game, but I think it has a snowballs chance in hell of ever competing with football, or baseball in that country. I could be wrong, but I doubt it.




I agree with you on a first stance ... but with time it has more potential in my view. More things go on in hockey ... while "cold" countries play it for obvious reasons ... public wise i believe that "warm" country poeple are more likely to like it because of the nature of the game. namely spectacular, action, violent !

(i am half swiss half mexican and live in Switzerland ... Switzerland is a country made of 3 distinct populations separated by natural barriers ... Germans (swiss germans), Frenchs (swiss frenchs) and italians (swiss italians). Swiss italians represent around 1/20 of the population. In the swiss national Ice hockey league, swiss italians represent 2/12 ... and playing in these places is never easy because fans are very loudy and strongly behind their team. Trust me ... latins love hockey !!

Hence i see a funy future in the short term, and gaining popularity over years. But put a club with money in Mexico DF... i foresee good business and huge success.

Now to have a decent level in the mexican national team may take "a bit" longer.


----------



## mazmin

CorpseFX said:


> you could say the same exact thing about most white people under the 49th parallel. if it wasnt for a National Hockey Welfare System, most of the teams would be in the gutter.
> 
> growing the game depends on getting kids cheap ice time. not just selling the circus.




You got it. I would say the same thing about any people living in the Southern states. I've taken flack over my comments, but realistically it's an ice sport that is expensive to run, expensive to play and Mexicans never grew up with it. It would be hard to find owners, that's for sure. My best friend growing up is half Mexican and she lives there now. Her dad owns an international packaging company and he is one of the only Mexicans I know that follows hockey (due to spending lots of time in Manitoba). He doesnt seem to think hockey will work down there, i believe him.


----------



## Headcoach

CorpseFX said:


> you could say the same exact thing about most white people under the 49th parallel. if it wasnt for a National Hockey Welfare System, most of the teams would be in the gutter.
> 
> growing the game depends on getting kids cheap ice time. not just selling the circus.




As compared too what? Basketball! Where you can run up and down a concrete slab with a metal rim at both ends? How much does it cost for inner city kids to play Basketball at their local slab?

I guess I don't understand your NHWS? Is that suppose to mean that the NHL is a welfare system that allows Canadien players a place to play outside of their country?

Please elaborate

Head coach


----------



## Headcoach

mazmin said:


> You got it. I would say the same thing about any people living in the Southern states. I've taken flack over my comments, but realistically it's an ice sport that is expensive to run, expensive to play and Mexicans never grew up with it. It would be hard to find owners, that's for sure. My best friend growing up is half Mexican and she lives there now. Her dad owns an international packaging company and he is one of the only Mexicans I know that follows hockey (due to spending lots of time in Manitoba). He doesnt seem to think hockey will work down there, i believe him.




Well, I guess you have your head in the sand! For you to think that it will not take hold is.....a joke!

That's like saying it will not take hold of anywhere except the place that you live. It's kind of short sided thinking....don't you think?

Here's an example. Currently they have about 6 sheets of ice in Mexico City alone and another is being built. When I was there in 1993, we built a program from 90 kids to over 900 kids in under two years.

How, if you really want to see where hockey is going. Check out this site and you will see that they actually play hockey in Dubai. Yes, that's in the Desert!
http://forums.internationalhockey.net/

Maybe your "friend" doesn't know that they have a large youth group of hockey players in Mexico City. Maybe instead of him sitting back and watching, he might be able to participate and get in the game. If not playing, how about helping the growth instead of slamming things he doen't know any thing about.

Head coach


----------



## mazmin

Headcoach said:


> Well, I guess you have your head in the sand! For you to think that it will not take hold is.....a joke!
> 
> That's like saying it will not take hold of anywhere except the place that you live. It's kind of short sided thinking....don't you think?
> 
> Here's an example. Currently they have about 6 sheets of ice in Mexico City alone and another is being built. When I was there in 1993, we built a program from 90 kids to over 900 kids in under two years.
> 
> How, if you really want to see where hockey is going. Check out this site and you will see that they actually play hockey in Dubai. Yes, that's in the Desert!
> http://forums.internationalhockey.net/
> 
> Maybe your "friend" doesn't know that they have a large youth group of hockey players in Mexico City. Maybe instead of him sitting back and watching, he might be able to participate and get in the game. If not playing, how about helping the growth instead of slamming things he doen't know any thing about.
> 
> Head coach




Funny you mention Dubai. When I was living on campus at York U in Toronto I met some hockey players from Dubai that were here to play exhibitions. They loaded up on sticks and equipment at the pro shop at Icesports. One thing that differs between Dubai and Mexico is cold cash. I'm sure a ritzy part of Mexico could easily ice a team. But is this what Mexico needs? Is the "if you build it they will come" mentality always right?

Hockey in Mexico is totally questionable and not just for obvious reasons such as "I'm Canadian and I want hockey to myself, so take off eh" or "you can't play hockey in the warm." Those obviously have no impact on my opinion. My opinion is more based on economics like demand, sociological value in terms of worth to communities (novelty for the upper upper class?), and interest from investors. Won't happen without at least a few big timers.

I'm happy to hear the kids are enjoying hockey in Mexico though and wish them the nest of luck.


----------



## pedrochapala

knowing one mexican does not an expert make.
as someone who moved here from alberta-i can tell you that you are out to lunch-big time mazmin.


----------



## Headcoach

mazmin said:


> Hockey in Mexico is totally questionable and not just for obvious reasons such as "I'm Canadian and I want hockey to myself, so take off eh" or _*"you can't play hockey in the warm." *_Those obviously have no impact on my opinion. My opinion is more based on economics like demand, sociological value in terms of worth to communities (novelty for the upper upper class?), and interest from investors. Won't happen without at least a few big timers.




I would like to tell you a story. I took 50 Mexican Hockey players with me to Larry Lund's Okanagan Hockey School back in 1994 and at that time the temperature in Penticton, BC was about 97 degrees (36.11 C) and man...it was hot.

In fact, it doesn't get that hot in Mexico City because it's at 8500 ft above sea level. Well, let me say this. It might get that hot, but not while I was there.

Well, here we were, in Penticton, BC in 97 degree weather and I was standing with a bunch of Canadiens out side and they didn't know who I was. (I didn't expect them to know) But the comments they were making caught me by suprise.

It kind of went like this....

Did you hear that there are a bunch of Mexican's here at the camp this year? The other guy with him said...Yeah, but I didn't think it got cold down there. Then they both turned to me and said...Do they have ice down there?

The funny thing was, we were at camp, in 97 degree weather. It was hotter in BC then it was in Mexico and they were asking if we had ice.

I turned to them and said....yeah, they actually have indoor rinks, just like they do in Canada and the rest of the world!

Head coach


----------



## Mr McV

i can see it know 16.50 for a taco & taquila


----------



## pedrochapala

let me help you with your blurred vision, mr v.
a tequila and taco will be about $25 mexican pesos. since you are so smart , i will let you do the conversion into your own currency.


----------



## Headcoach

Mr V said:


> i can see it know 16.50 for a taco & taquila




Well, Taquila is generally done at the end of the meal, for good digestion. And in Mexico, it is sipped, not slammed, like the rest of the world does, chased by salt and lime.

As for Tacos, they generally come four to a plates with two corn tortilla on each taco for support. Taquila is not served with tacos. Corona's are! And that comes with lime.


Four Tacos...$1.85 USD
Two Corona's...$.75 Cents USD
Herradura Taquila (the Horse shoe)...$1.00 USD
Watching Ice Hockey in Mexico City, where Mexicans are the best fighters in the world....Priceless!


Head coach


----------



## Johnny Law

Until I saw this thread hockey in Mexico wasn't even on my radar but the more I think about it, I can see alot of ways in which it would become very popular.

I watched some of the youtube videos and the players are certainly talented, I think it would be great for Hockey in general to have a place where the game is strong that isn't thought of as a conventional hockey area.


----------



## Headcoach

Johnny Law said:


> Until I saw this thread hockey in Mexico wasn't even on my radar but the more I think about it, I can see alot of ways in which it would become very popular.
> 
> I watched some of the youtube videos and the players are certainly talented, I think it would be great for Hockey in general to have a place where the game is strong that isn't thought of as a conventional hockey area.




Ice Hockey Has been in Mexico for years if not decades. I was there building a program for the PUMAS of UNAM back in 1993.

Last week, the Mexican National Ice Hockey Team had qualifications for Pool A in Turkey.

Here are the results......
Mexico 2 vs Bulgaria 6
Mexico 5 vs Spain 4
Mexico 9 vs Turkey 2

You can find more on international hockey on this site.
http://forums.internationalhockey.net/

Good luck!
Head Coach


----------



## SedinFan*

Free Taco Night!!!!


----------



## Headcoach

Beeker said:


> Free Taco Night!!!!




Yeah, well it beats free bobble-head night!

Head coach


----------



## Mr McV

pedrochapala said:


> let me help you with your blurred vision, mr v.
> a tequila and taco will be about $25 mexican pesos. since you are so smart , i will let you do the conversion into your own currency.




I did not mean this seriously. It was said in jest because of some of the ridicuously high prices for a beer and a hot dog in canadian cities


----------



## Headcoach

Mr V said:


> I did not mean this seriously. It was said in jest because of some of the ridicuously high prices for a beer and a hot dog in canadian cities





Ah, well all if forgiven.  But, you are right. Here in Phoenix, beer is $7.50 and a burger is $10.00. 

Head coach


----------



## pedrochapala

firstly-there ain't no such thing as taquila-it's tequila. secondly,i ain't never seen bobbleheads sold at a rink in canada -that's an excited states thing like[GASP!] i saw chearleaders at a hockey game in san diego.


----------



## Headcoach

pedrochapala said:


> i saw chearleaders at a hockey game in san diego.




Yeah, what do they think it is....Basketball!


----------



## SemireliableSource

I had fun watching the cheerleaders in Pensacola last season. There were two games: how many would show up that night and how many would actually look happy. I say maybe 7 happy one all season and the most I ever saw at a game was 6.


----------



## Headcoach

Ky born Pilot said:


> I had fun watching the cheerleaders in Pensacola last season. There were two games: how many would show up that night and how many would actually look happy. I say maybe 7 happy one all season and the most I ever saw at a game was 6.




Well, it's kind of sad that NHL teams have to stoop so low that they need scantly dressed girls to get people into the games. 

If I am not mistaken, the guy running the league came from the NBA. No wonder why there's cheer leaders at the games.

Head coach


----------



## El Gato Bodegero

Hockey is not even close to be an almost popular sport in Mexico, for example I live in the 2nd-3rd biggest city of the country and I know like 3 or 4 people who like hockey. Of course if any NHL teams come to play a preseason game our city arena will be at full capacity(17,000.00) but that's a different story.

Hockey in Mexico is a sport for the Medium Upper class and we can have an 8 team amateur league with cheap tickets and few attendance but that's it.

In Mexico is like this:

Soccer>>>>>>>Baseball>>>Football>>>Basketball>>>>>Everything else>>>>>Hockey.

Plus there's no promotion for the NHL in Mexico!!! We have NFL Mexico with games on Local and Cable T.V and you can see Monday Night games in several of our local Cinema theaters , MLB games on Cable & Local T.V, NBA en espaÃ±ol, but nothing on NHL.


----------



## Headcoach

El Gato Bodegero said:


> Hockey is not even close to be an almost popular sport in Mexico, for example I live in the 2nd-3rd biggest city of the country and I know like 3 or 4 people who like hockey. Of course if any NHL teams come to play a preseason game our city arena will be at full capacity(17,000.00) but that's a different story.




 Maybe you should have a bigger circle of friends. Could it be that there might be just a few more people that know what's going on with hockey in Mexico then you do? Here, let me help educate you. Check out these site first, then get back with us about hockey in Mexico.
http://forums.internationalhockey.net/forumdisplay.php?f=48
http://mexicohockey.com/



> Hockey in Mexico is a sport for the Medium Upper class and we can have an 8 team amateur league with cheap tickets and few attendance but that's it.




Well, one has to start somewhere. Or, do we just stick our head in the sand and say....it can't happen here! In order for hockey to grow to it's next level, we need to start a semi-pro league like they have in Europe. I'm not talking about NHL caliber players, I'm talking about players that will make a little pay to play.



> In Mexico is like this:
> 
> Soccer>>>>>>>Baseball>>>Football>>>Basketball>>>>>Everything else>>>>>Hockey.




Well, the reason I can talk like this is from experience. In 1993, I helped build a program for the Pumas of UNAM from 100 kids to over 900 kids in under two years. Today, 6 players from this program, play on the national team. So don't tell me it can't be done! It can, one just need to know how to do it.



> Plus there's no promotion for the NHL in Mexico!!! We have NFL Mexico with games on Local and Cable T.V and you can see Monday Night games in several of our local Cinema theaters , MLB games on Cable & Local T.V, NBA en espaÃ±ol, but nothing on NHL.




So what!  You don't need the NHL in any country to promote hockey. We didn't have that in 1993 with the Pumas. How did we do it? How did we get a program with over 900 kids? In the land of Soccer... Well, if you ask me, it was pretty easy.

Head coach


----------



## El Gato Bodegero

Headcoach said:


> Maybe you should have a bigger circle of friends. Could it be that there might be just a few more people that know what's going on with hockey in Mexico then you do? Here, let me help educate you. Check out these site first, then get back with us about hockey in Mexico.
> http://forums.internationalhockey.net/forumdisplay.php?f=48
> http://mexicohockey.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one has to start somewhere. Or, do we just stick our head in the sand and say....it can't happen here! In order for hockey to grow to it's next level, we need to start a semi-pro league like they have in Europe. I'm not talking about NHL caliber players, I'm talking about players that will make a little pay to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the reason I can talk like this is from experience. In 1993, I helped build a program for the Pumas of UNAM from 100 kids to over 900 kids in under two years. Today, 6 players from this program, play on the national team. So don't tell me it can't be done! It can, one just need to know how to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> So what! You don't need the NHL in any country to promote hockey. We didn't have that in 1993 with the Pumas. How did we do it? How did we get a program with over 900 kids? In the land of Soccer... Well, if you ask me, it was pretty easy.
> 
> Head coach





I know that site and I get your point but remember that 900 kids in a 20+ million population city is nothing remember that Canada has like 35 million so Mexico City is a country on its own.

The Pumas(UNAM) is the most important university and one of the biggest in the country.

I went to 5 Private different schools as a kid, 2 public schools, 3 High Schools and 3 universities and from all my life I only knew less than 5 persons who like hockey or follow it. Am not counting Mexicans who lived in canada cause most of them love it lol. Btw am not proud about my educational background  

Its not the land of Soccer, we have 2 more than decent baseball leagues, a well organized w/ good gameplay Collegue football league and a decent Basketball league.

I love hockey and it can be done but it will never reach the same amaount of fanbase or gameplay level as Baseball or basketball.

Hockey in Mexico is popular as Baseball in Russia.


----------



## Headcoach

El Gato Bodegero said:


> I know that site and I get your point but remember that 900 kids in a 20+ million population city is nothing remember that Canada has like 35 million so Mexico City is a country on its own.




Well, One of the things that Canada has are rinks on almost ever block. If not a rink, a pond. If not a pond, and out door rink with boards. All the rinks in Mexico city are full to capacity with skaters.

The next thing a rink needs in order to build hockey program is a pro-shop. Without it, it's slow growing.



> The Pumas(UNAM) is the most important university and one of the biggest in the country.



And?



> I went to 5 Private different schools as a kid, 2 public schools, 3 High Schools and 3 universities and from all my life I only knew less than 5 persons who like hockey or follow it. Am not counting Mexicans who lived in canada cause most of them love it lol. Btw am not proud about my educational background




When I left Mexico with my family, we had spend almost three years there. My daughter, when she came back to the USA to go to school. Had to wait 8 months for the rest of the kids in her grade to catch up with her, in reading, math and science. The privates schools in Mexico are some of the best schools in the world. They had my little girl taking French, Spanish and English all at the same time. Here in the USA, you will see none of that until the kid reaches High School.



> I love hockey and it can be done but it will *never *reach the same amaount of fanbase or gameplay level as Baseball or basketball.




Well, first, people have to get over that Dooms day attitude. Second, allot of people come to hockey games just to watch the fighting and not for the love of the game and the finesse of the game. I'm sorry, but base ball just doesn't have enough action for me. 

Are you playing in Mexico right now? What city and what rink are you playing in?

Head coach


----------



## SC2008

mazmin said:


> I can't see many Mexican's wanting to play or watch hockey. And I happen to know quite a few of them.
> 
> This will be a waste of time and NRG..




Actually, I disagree. I can see Mexican's liking hockey more than Americans. 

Hockey is closer to soccer than either basketball or football.


----------



## SC2008

El Gato Bodegero said:


> Hockey is not even close to be an almost popular sport in Mexico, for example I live in the 2nd-3rd biggest city of the country and I know like 3 or 4 people who like hockey. Of course if any NHL teams come to play a preseason game our city arena will be at full capacity(17,000.00) but that's a different story.
> 
> Hockey in Mexico is a sport for the Medium Upper class and we can have an 8 team amateur league with cheap tickets and few attendance but that's it.
> 
> In Mexico is like this:
> 
> Soccer>>>>>>>Baseball>>>Football>>>Basketball>>>>>Everything else>>>>>Hockey.
> 
> Plus there's no promotion for the NHL in Mexico!!! We have NFL Mexico with games on Local and Cable T.V and you can see Monday Night games in several of our local Cinema theaters , MLB games on Cable & Local T.V, NBA en espaÃ±ol, but nothing on NHL.




Well sports like baseball and football had to start from somewhere, right? Why not hockey?


----------



## Headcoach

SC2008 said:


> Well sports like baseball and football had to start from somewhere, right? Why not hockey?




Thank God! Someone who actually see the light. 

Headcoach


----------



## skogsstar

Do we have any posters who are active in the league down in Mexico? I spend lots of time in Mexico City and what I miss the most is hockey.


----------



## tarheelhockey

Honestly I don't think that hockey needs to be as popular as baseball in order to be successful in Mexico. If even a moderate number are aware of it, enough to watch on TV and maybe buy an occasional ticket, that's enough for the sport to get a foothold. In the grand scheme of things that might not be much, but it makes a difference in international competitions, broadcast reach, etc. It's worthwhile.


----------



## Headcoach

*Bye!*

I have been hired to help build a hockey program in Monterrey, Mexico. 4 million people in that city. It is the size of Phoenix. Currently they have about 25 adults playing and 20 midgets, and 10 kids under 16 years of age.

I will keep everyone posted on what happens next.

Head coach


----------



## Sploofin

tarheelhockey said:


> Honestly I don't think that hockey needs to be as popular as baseball in order to be successful in Mexico. If even a moderate number are aware of it, enough to watch on TV and maybe buy an occasional ticket, that's enough for the sport to get a foothold. In the grand scheme of things that might not be much, but it makes a difference in international competitions, broadcast reach, etc. It's worthwhile.




I have a few American friends and they always ask me why I like hockey so much — or at least why I hate baseball, basketball, and football. I had a few friends growing up who played those sports because they knew how to run and walk. And I thought that was pretty cool. But at the same time, they were kind of their own little clique at school — almost like outcasts. Wearing their Jerry Rice jerseys and stuff. And their baseball hair.


----------



## wjhl2009fan

I heard some rumors about this possible league a long time ago i think the intent of the league wasd to be more of a sr a type league and not a true pro league.


----------



## Shrimper

Mexico's biggest win is a 48-0 whitewash of Armenia back in 2005.

Currently play in the W20 Junior Championship and have done since 2000 and play in the Mens division III and the W20 Division II. They lost their first game 3-2 in a shootout against Belgium (The team they played first, way back in 2000 and lost 5-0 to, so improvement) and lost to Serbia 1-4. Play Romania tomorrow.


----------



## ruercoz

El Gato Bodegero said:


> Soccer>>>>>>>Baseball>>>Football>>>Basketball>>>>>Everything else>>>>>Hockey.




i think it's football>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>boxing>>>>>> international football (La liga, champions league, EPL etc) >>>baseball>>>bull fighting>>>>am. football >>>> basketball 

the Olympics are popular only every 4 years

Outside some universities noone really plays am. football on the streets or parks, the NFL is kind of popular in some cities though. Everyone in mexico plays basketball but the mexican league or NBA aren't that popular, it's like playing freesbee, just to hang out with friends but is not seen as a competitive sport 

baseball is more of a regional sport but it's dying unfortunately younger generations know nothing about the sport

And I have never met a Mexican hockey fan in my life


----------



## Headcoach

ruercoz said:


> And I have never met a Mexican hockey fan in my life




Hum, maybe you are not looking in the right places. In fact, all you need to do is just open one eye to find them! As for the Elite League. It had a rough start, but I think that they could make a go of it. However, I would like to see more teams join.


----------



## Shoeless Joe

So did this ever happen? Whats it like?


----------



## Shoeless Joe

Anybody? ^


----------



## Oppa

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liga_Mexicana_Élite


----------



## KaraLupin

Headcoach said:


> Well, Taquila is generally done at the end of the meal, for good digestion. And in Mexico, it is sipped, not slammed, like the rest of the world does, chased by salt and lime.
> 
> As for Tacos, they generally come four to a plates with two corn tortilla on each taco for support. Taquila is not served with tacos. Corona's are! And that comes with lime.
> 
> 
> Four Tacos...$1.85 USD
> Two Corona's...$.75 Cents USD
> Herradura Taquila (the Horse shoe)...$1.00 USD
> Watching Ice Hockey in Mexico City, where Mexicans are the best fighters in the world....Priceless!
> 
> 
> Head coach




I admire what you have done for Hockey in Mexico, but to sell fighting as your main "Priceless" point of Mexican hockey is all wrong.


To develop Hockey as an encouragement for fighting is not going to attract the kind of athletes you want that will help sustain a team, and ultimately, a league.

Most of the kids involved in this league come from wealthier families, and fighting is the last thing on their mind, when they join up for hockey.


----------



## Headcoach

*Really!*

Mexican Sports Federation Ice Hockey, AC, awarded cash prizes for winning team in the near *future*, aims to set salaries for players of all teams, as well as explore the possibility of bringing foreign players to integrate the different teams Mexican League Elite.

LOLOLOLOLO...
How come they didn't do this last year?


----------



## KaraLupin

Headcoach said:


> Mexican Sports Federation Ice Hockey, AC, awarded cash prizes for winning team in the near *future*, aims to set salaries for players of all teams, as well as explore the possibility of bringing foreign players to integrate the different teams Mexican League Elite.
> 
> LOLOLOLOLO...
> How come they didn't do this last year?




Budget restraints...


----------



## BladesofSTEELwFIRE

So how is this Mexican hockey league doing?


----------



## Headcoach

BladesofSTEELwFIRE said:


> So how is this Mexican hockey league doing?




This are still growing with ice hockey down here in Mexico. Mexican Ice Hockey Federation put on a PanAmerican Tournament last year in 2014 and has another one here this weekend or the next.

The Mexican Hockey Federation has been more active in building Ice Hockey here in Mexico. So good that there are now 3 or 4 brand new NHL regulation size rinks in Mexico City bring the total around 7 or 8 rinks.

The Mexican Federation just had a national Olympics here at facility that I am at here in Monterrey and they had (7) U18 teams (boys) and (6) Various ages (women) teams. Each team representing a different state within Mexico. The tournament was amazing and well organized thanks to the Mexican Federation.

As for my rink. I have (3) University Teams both with Varsity (A) and Junior Varsity (B) teams. Plus a couple of local teams to help round off each "A" and "B" league bringing it to a total of 8 teams.

We have had a league structure here for the last 3 years in which we play 26 games a year. Plus, we also built a Monterrey Referee Association that you can find on Facebook.

How that we have a University League, I'm working on the youth hockey league. I have 4 private school teams with about 8 kids on each team. It's a Cross Ice 3 on 3 League, also with 26 games a regular season. Which is growing at a 463% growth rate.

My goal is to reach 11 kids on each team so we can go full ice. But the rink was shut down for the last 4.5 months which put the breaks on everything as far as growth is concern. So I am hoping to start back up with all leagues in August.

But I now have about 5 kids that have aged out of the 12 and under 3 on 3 league. So I will be moving those kids into the University "B" league.


----------



## BladesofSTEELwFIRE

Sounds good! Looks like hockey is progressing in Mexico!


----------



## BladesofSTEELwFIRE

El Gato Bodegero said:


> Hockey is not even close to be an almost popular sport in Mexico, for example I live in the 2nd-3rd biggest city of the country and I know like 3 or 4 people who like hockey. Of course if any NHL teams come to play a preseason game our city arena will be at full capacity(17,000.00) but that's a different story.
> 
> Hockey in Mexico is a sport for the Medium Upper class and we can have an 8 team amateur league with cheap tickets and few attendance but that's it.
> 
> In Mexico is like this:
> 
> Soccer>>>>>>>Baseball>>>Football>>>Basketball>>>>>Everything else>>>>>Hockey.
> 
> Plus there's no promotion for the NHL in Mexico!!! We have NFL Mexico with games on Local and Cable T.V and you can see Monday Night games in several of our local Cinema theaters , MLB games on Cable & Local T.V, NBA en espaÃ±ol, but nothing on NHL.




No, you live in the biggest city and one of the biggest cities on earth! Your profile says you live in Mexico City which is HUGE and by far the biggest city in Mexico.


----------



## varsaku

El Gato Bodegero said:


> Plus there's no promotion for the NHL in Mexico!!! We have NFL Mexico with games on Local and Cable T.V and you can see Monday Night games in several of our local Cinema theaters , MLB games on Cable & Local T.V, NBA en espaÃ±ol, but nothing on NHL.




Have they added NHL games to Mexican Networks yet?


I feel the NHL is so narrow minded and focuses so much on just a few markets at growing the sport. They are the only league out of the big leagues that do nothing to grow outside of Canada/USA . It looks like there is some real potential in Mexico that the NHL doesn't seem to realize.


----------



## EvilDead

varsaku said:


> Have they added NHL games to Mexican Networks yet?
> 
> 
> I feel the NHL is so narrow minded and focuses so much on just a few markets at growing the sport. They are the only league out of the big leagues that do nothing to grow outside of Canada/USA . It looks like there is some real potential in Mexico that the NHL doesn't seem to realize.




I think that they are just hesitant due to the mixed success they have had trying to make hockey popular in the southern US. But yeah, the NHL is missing out on a real opportunity and the least they should do is try and get a TV deal in Mexico so they can expand the fan base in North America.


----------



## El Gato Bodegero

EvilDead said:


> I think that they are just hesitant due to the mixed success they have had trying to make hockey popular in the southern US. But yeah, the NHL is missing out on a real opportunity and the least they should do is try and get a TV deal in Mexico so they can expand the fan base in North America.




The NHL have a TV deal with SKY and they cover 7 games a week, 1 game each day. Most of the time they choose some great games. For example this week it was Kings vs Capitals, Blackhawks vs Rangers, Kings vs Blues, Flyers vs Canadiens etc etc

I noticed that they transmit almost the entire NHL Playoffs. I don't have Sky but a cousin has the service and when its the playoffs they always broadcast the games.

I've been to sports bars and restaurants and to my surprise many places broadcast the NHL Playoffs and people do watch it. I think it is because of the intensity of the games, level of gameplay and everyone skating so hard etc etc..

All regular season games are broadcast in English with the Home TV feed. In Playoff games its NBC I think.


----------



## El Gato Bodegero

BladesofSTEELwFIRE said:


> No, you live in the biggest city and one of the biggest cities on earth! Your profile says you live in Mexico City which is HUGE and by far the biggest city in Mexico.




That post was 8 years old, time goes by so fast. I moved to Mexico City 4 years ago. But the city is really HUGE and like any big city I've noticed that there's more NHL followers than what I taught.

The NHL should have a word with the NFL to learn how to do it because the NFL fan base here is enormous and probably bigger than most us cities. In such short time Football surpassed baseball


----------



## LetsGoIslanders

My family almost moved from Connecticut to Mexico City in 1994. Instead, we went to Atlanta.

I love going to Mexico City on business. It's safe, clean, and has great food and culture. One of the most interesting statistics is that 1 of 6 of its residents earn more than $90k USD per year -- which is why we have offices there.

I've decided that on my next trip I'm going to extend it to a weekend. I want to visit Puebla and Toluca. 

I just want to figure out how I can finagle my way to Guanajuato.


----------



## MexicoRon

The growth on the women's side is tremendous. Also, some kids are starting to trickle onto junior teams in Canada and the U.S. Growing the game in Mexico would be fantastic, at least exhibition games should be explored in Mexico City. Long overdue.


----------



## Disclose

the new logos and jersey were unveiled back in october i believe.


----------

